# Kitchen Countertops



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm thinking of replacing my kitchen countertops and can't decide if I should get granite or Silestone or something else. I will want something that is luminous with a nice sheen and will want it to be black with flecks of white in it. My cabinets are white and floor is hardwood. 

Does anyone have any advice on which is best.... advantages and disadvantages of each ? Personal experience with either?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i asked hubby since he is an architect...he said he likes granite but he didnt say why


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I think that Corian has some new styles out now that are different.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 15 2005, 09:29 PM
> *i asked hubby since he is an architect...he said he likes granite but he didnt say why
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks.... supposedly Silestone does not ever need sealing and does not stain. I think granite doesn't stain if it is sealed. I have some samples of Silestone coming that I ordered and I think I'll put stuff on them to see what happens. The main thing is I want a luminous appearance. Corian is less expensive but it doesn't have any sort of sheen. Thank you so much for checking with your husband. I really appreciate it!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

of course he didnt know what silestone was...some architect he is LOL...but i found this link and it looks like silestone is better: http://www.fidnet.com/~mbruno/comparison_g...s_silestone.htm my mom is also an architect and she does more residential...i will ask her too. the link is probably biased though since it is by a silestone manufacturer.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 15 2005, 09:37 PM
> *of course he didnt know what silestone was...some architect he is LOL...but i found this link and it looks like silestone is better: http://www.fidnet.com/~mbruno/comparison_g...s_silestone.htm  my mom is also an architect and she does more residential...i will ask her too.  the link is probably biased though since it is by a silestone manufacturer.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53112*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the fabulous link..... !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 15 2005, 10:09 PM
> *not too sure on the others, but I know granite is expensive.
> 
> A guy at my husbands work his wife wanted granite countertops cost them $6000.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My current countertops are fine and so are my cabinets... so if I'm going to change anything I really want granite or Silestone, unless I can find a substitute that looks as good. I don't need cabinets or flooring or anything really but just want to upgrade my countertops and get one of the under counter sinks that looks sooo good with granite or Silestone..... I'm just starting the investigatory process to see which I like, colors, etc..... I'll probably wait to do it in a couple months..... I'll know more when the Silestone samples arrive and I can get an idea of how it'll look....

What type of countertops did you end up getting?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 15 2005, 10:41 PM
> *just the ordinary run of the mill laminate counter top, but they cornered it nicely with a wood stripping. The colour was one that we wanted a soft sagey green mixed with soft sand colours and grey - hard to describe
> 
> We really didnt want to spend a whole fortune on our kitchen but definitely needed everything updated as we will not be in this house forever so more of a selling feature down the line. The old kitchen was hideous, no counter space to work on, hardly any cupboards to speak of.   If we had the money and knew we were going to stay in this house forever then I would have gone all out.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that's true about stainless. A friend had that for a while until she finally talked her husband into granite, which she really does love. The stainless looked very clean and nice though.... But yes... the smudges would drive me crazy. Your laminate sounds nice with the wood edges... good idea!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I put granite countertops in my kitchen when we remodeled two years ago. I love the granite. There are so many color and finish choices....more than just what was available a few years ago. My suggestion, if you have an EXPO design center near by go take a look at the different options. With granite, you go to the fabricator's and select your actual slabs. There are natural variations in the stone so just looking at a sample won't really give you a good perspective. My granite was sealed by the fabricator's and I have had no staining issues at all. They look as beautiful as the day they were installed. I have a fancy edge on my countertops, which adds to the cost, but also adds a lot of flare to the countertops. I also have two sinks in my kitchen, one with one hole cut out, the other with two holes. The main sink is a copper farm house sink. The other is a round copper sink. Both are undermounts. I have corian in my master bath, but I really regret not putting in granite. I really don't like it very much...it looks too plastic to me. If you do go with granite, make sure to discuss where the seams will fall. That can impact on your selection....for instance if you have a L shaped corner, you have to make sure that they can do it seamlessly...otherwise you'll have unmatched pattern ends that might really stand out. I think a new countertop and sink are excellent ways to spruce up a perfectly funcitonal kitchen. You may also want to consider new cabinet hardware as well. Oh, and don't forget the back splash too. I did mine in tumbled marble. It really compliments the granite.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the look of granite and it actually is cheaper then the other ones. I would like to do my counter top but it would be expensive because the area is really big and it's a "U" shape, so there actually would be 2 seams. I read somewhere that vinegar can stain the granite and I was kind of thinking it over if it would not be better going with something else. Oh well, it's not this year we will be changing it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I redid my entire kitchen last summer. My counter is Granite. If you shop around, you can find Granite for a very resonable price-AND it's not really much more than Corian or Silestone, or Zodiac.

I looked at every material known to man-I couldn;t compare the gloss to granite. My Counter top is "Galaxy"- which is Black with copper flecks. I adore it, and Galaxy never has to be resealed. It is gorgeous-I have cherry cabinets with black glaze and the counter stand out and speaks to people.

When we did the counter-top ordering, we got prices on Granite-we needed 52 square-the price I got was 6200. We kept shopping...lol Another was 4700, then 4200....finally, my husband found a granite shop in the Bronx by the Firehouse-3000 and thet INCLUDED the ogee edge. (Most times you have to pay about 40 dollars a linear foot.)

My friend has Zodiac, and it is shiny-less than granite's shine, but still very nice. Almost the same price, though. I like the real stone for the price-Zodiac and silestone have alot of the same qualities as Granite so they are all good choices-Corian is nice, I have my bathroom sinks upstairs in corian. All of these things stain-all of them. That;s why I got Black.  

good luck!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I have Dakota Mahogany Granite (black with reddish, silver, and brown accents) countertops with cherry cabinets with a chocolate glaze. You wouldn't believe the compliments I get on the granite countertops! A friend had Corian and regrets it. It really scratches and needs rebuffed once a year to get scratches out! Thank goodness I didn't go with that - didn't like the looks of it - I too wanted that shine! Granite will need sealed once a year but it is really easy to do yourself! And I cut on mine (no scratches), lay hot pots on it, etc. I do not baby my countertops! I've never had anything stain it, but then again we always make sure we seal it once a year (usually on our way out the door for vacation - as it really does stink!).

I think Aruba Tuba looks awesome with white cabinets!! It's a dark green and I have seen this with white cabinets and it is BEAUTIFUL!! Really a WOW factor!!

Good Luck! You won't regret going with Granite!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 15 2005, 10:49 PM
> *I put granite countertops in my kitchen when we remodeled two years ago.  I love the granite.  There are so many color and finish choices....more than just what was available a few years ago.  My suggestion, if you have an EXPO design center near by go take a look at the different options.  With granite, you go to the fabricator's and select your actual slabs.  There are natural variations in the stone so just looking at a sample won't really give you a good perspective.  My granite was sealed by the fabricator's and I have had no staining issues at all.  They look as beautiful as the day they were installed.  I have a fancy edge on my countertops, which adds to the cost, but also adds a lot of flare to the countertops.  I also have two sinks in my kitchen, one with one hole cut out, the other with two holes.  The main sink is a copper farm house sink.  The other is a round copper sink.  Both are undermounts.  I have corian in my master bath, but I really regret not putting in granite.  I really don't like it very much...it looks too plastic to me.  If you do go with granite, make sure to discuss where the seams will fall.  That can impact on your selection....for instance if you have a L shaped corner, you have to make sure that they can do it seamlessly...otherwise you'll have unmatched pattern ends that might really stand out.  I think a new countertop and sink are excellent ways to spruce up a perfectly funcitonal kitchen.  You may also want to consider new cabinet hardware as well.  Oh, and don't forget the back splash too.  I did mine in tumbled marble.  It really compliments the granite.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53157*


[/QUOTE]
Great info... thank you so much.... yes I do have an L-shaped corner so I will make sure to watch that. I already changed my hardware on my cabinets and it did make a huge difference! I was actually thinking I'd do my master bath and maybe the powder room at the same time. A friend is doing her kitchen and said she was going to go with Silestone until she saw a fabulous piece of granite. Now I know what she meant... I didn't realize I would actually go see the slab and each are different but duh... that makes total sense!!

Your kitchen sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Apr 16 2005, 06:49 AM
> *I have Dakota Mahogany Granite (black with reddish, silver, and brown accents) countertops with cherry cabinets with a chocolate glaze.  You wouldn't believe the compliments I get on the granite countertops!  A friend had Corian and regrets it.  It really scratches and needs rebuffed once a year to get scratches out!  Thank goodness I didn't go with that - didn't like the looks of it - I too wanted that shine!  Granite will need sealed once a year but it is really easy to do yourself!  And I cut on mine (no scratches), lay hot pots on it, etc.  I do not baby my countertops!  I've never had anything stain it, but then again we always make sure we seal it once a year (usually on our way out the door for vacation - as it really does stink!).
> 
> I think Aruba Tuba looks awesome with white cabinets!!  It's a dark green and  I have seen this with white cabinets and it is BEAUTIFUL!!  Really a WOW factor!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for the info.... Your kitchen sounds beautiful!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 16 2005, 04:50 AM
> *I redid my entire kitchen last summer. My counter is Granite. If you shop around, you can find Granite for a very resonable price-AND it's not really much more than Corian or Silestone, or Zodiac.
> 
> I looked at every material known to man-I couldn;t compare the gloss to granite. My Counter top is "Galaxy"- which is Black with copper flecks. I adore it, and Galaxy never has to be resealed. It is gorgeous-I have cherry cabinets with black glaze and the counter stand out and speaks to people.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you! Great info! Your kitchen sounds gorgeous, too... gosh all you ladies have gorgeous kitchens!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

If you have an L shape, you may want to stay away from the striped granites and focus on the swirly or blotchy patterns. Some fabricators now have larger slabs that can accomodate a corner or turn without a seam. Make sure to ask if you like the striped patterns. My granite is called Giallo Venizano although I'm not really sure what that means because I have seen so many variations....basically it is a copper colored with pink, ruby, black and tan. The choices are really outstanding, far greater than with man made products. My installer suggested using Windex Multi Surface with Vinegar to clean the coutertops, and it hasn't harmed the finish one bit. The countertops I have really don't show anything because of the bold pattern. I also have cherry cabinets, in a warm honey finish with copper cup pulls and handles. I had the fabricator lop off the corners so that they don't make a 45 degree angle. It just makes the edge less pointy. Definitely shop around and I would suggest calling a fabricator directly rather than dealing with a tile show room. The only exception would be if you opt to go to Home Depot or Lowes. They offer great prices and you still get to pick which slabs you want.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 16 2005, 08:04 AM
> *If you have an L shape, you may want to stay away from the striped granites and focus on the swirly or blotchy patterns.  Some fabricators now have larger slabs that can accomodate a corner or turn without a seam.  Make sure to ask if you like the striped patterns.  My granite is called Giallo Venizano although I'm not really sure what that means because I have seen so many variations....basically it is a copper colored with pink, ruby, black and tan.  The choices are really outstanding, far greater than with man made products.  My installer suggested using Windex Multi Surface with Vinegar to clean the coutertops, and it hasn't harmed the finish one bit.  The countertops I have really don't show anything because of the bold pattern.  I also have cherry cabinets, in a warm honey finish with copper cup pulls and handles.  I had the fabricator lop off the corners so that they don't make a 45 degree angle.  It just makes the edge less pointy.  Definitely shop around and I would suggest calling a fabricator directly rather than dealing with a tile show room.  The only exception would be if you opt to go to Home Depot or Lowes.  They offer great prices and you still get to pick which slabs you want.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53207*


[/QUOTE]
Great info! I will probably go with Lowe's or Home Depot since both are very near me. I'm almost certain I want black with something sparkly in it. I added a fireplace in my bedroom a couple years ago and have a black granite surround and hearth and it has some sparkly flecks in it and it is just gorgeous. That is one thing that has made me start pining for granite in my kitchen. Thanks for that tip about the corner situation.... much appreciated.


----------



## chiefsmom (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 15 2005, 09:20 PM
> *I'm thinking of replacing my kitchen countertops and can't decide if I should get granite or Silestone or something else. I will want something that is luminous with a nice sheen and will want it to be black with flecks of white in it. My cabinets are white and floor is hardwood.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on which is best.... advantages and disadvantages of each ? Personal experience with either?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53099*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## chiefsmom (Oct 24, 2004)

It sounds like everyone that has the granite really likes it. We remodeled our kitchen last year and we chose the silestone in black. I love it. We decided to go with that because we have a very big, busy family that isn't always very careful about stains and things like that. You don't have to worry about sealing it or anything. It is very nice looking but not as shiny as granite. It does shine up pretty nice with just windex though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chiefsmom_@Apr 16 2005, 09:36 AM
> *It sounds like everyone that has the granite really likes it. We remodeled our kitchen last year and we chose the silestone in black. I love it. We decided to go with that because we have a very big, busy family that isn't always very careful about stains and things like that. You don't have to worry about sealing it or anything. It is very nice looking but not as shiny as granite. It does shine up pretty nice with just windex though.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. I didn't know anyone with Silestone. My sister is having her kitchen remodeled right now in another city and she has chosen Silestone, but she is not as "in to" the shine "thing" that I am. So, the Silestone is shiny? I've got a couple samples in 2" squares on the way, so that'll help me understand what it's like. Of course, I need to go to Lowe's and Home Depot and really look at all this stuff... I just haven't had time. Thanks again!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Have you ever heard of using Quartz? Here's a link if you wanna check it out.

Cambria

-c


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Apr 16 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Have you ever heard of using Quartz?  Here's a link if you wanna check it out.
> 
> Cambria
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link... that countertop in the photo is really pretty. Silestone is actually a quartz. I'm learning a lot... I'm thinking that Silestone is just the brand name for a quartz countertop and apparently there are other brands....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Silestone is actually "engineer" quartz...which means that it is ground quartz which has been added to a resin compound to create the coutertop. Personally, I look at it this way...all the engineered products claim that they are as beautiful as granite...so why not get granite? I have had no problems with staining or scratching. My kitchen is like a mad house...with three kids, their friends, my husband, the dog. The granite looks as good as the day they put it in. I was torn between the honed finish (not shiny) or polished. I went with polished. But the beauty of granite is that if I want to change it, all I have to do is have the fabricator come back and he'll refinish the countertops. If you go through Lowes or Home Depot, make sure to ask about promotions. Sometimes they run a 10% discount on the first purchace w/store credit card (up to $200) or interest free financing for 1 year. And some times certain granites go on sale because they are no longer available or have a limited number of slabs. With white cabinets, you can go with just about any color.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 16 2005, 11:08 AM
> *Silestone is actually "engineer" quartz...which means that it is ground quartz which has been added to a resin compound to create the coutertop.  Personally, I look at it this way...all the engineered products claim that they are as beautiful as granite...so why not get granite?  I have had no problems with staining or scratching.  My kitchen is like a mad house...with three kids, their friends, my husband, the dog.  The granite looks as good as the day they put it in.  I was torn between the honed finish (not shiny) or polished.  I went with polished.  But the beauty of granite is that if I want to change it, all I have to do is have the fabricator come back and he'll refinish the countertops.  If you go through Lowes or Home Depot, make sure to ask about promotions.  Sometimes they run a 10% discount on the first purchace w/store credit card (up to $200) or interest free financing for 1 year.  And some times certain granites go on sale because they are no longer available or have a limited number of slabs.  With white cabinets, you can go with just about any color.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53245*


[/QUOTE]

You've convinced me!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Home Depot and Lowes both have the engineered products, but I love granite. I hope you do too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 16 2005, 11:20 AM
> *Home Depot and Lowes both have the engineered products, but I love granite.  I hope you do too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53254*


[/QUOTE]

I do like the fact that granite is a naturally occurring product....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

your kitchen's gonna look sooo good! make sure you take pics when it's all done


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 16 2005, 12:28 PM
> *your kitchen's gonna look sooo good! make sure you take pics when it's all done
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Will do... it'll likely be a few months... I've got so much to do and need to wait until things slow down at work so I can concentrate on this kitchen (possibly bath, too) project. I'll probably start in mid-summer..... Thanks!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

if i have time later i will go into some differences, for the last 5 years i have sold solid surface, Staron Brand , against people selling granite, granite has quite a few disadvantages, having to seal, cracking, hard to repair if something happens and if the installer is good and doesnt seal properly and reseal again when do, you have a major chance of surface borne diseases, ecoli, sominili(sp) bla bla bla, granite saleman will tell you differently of course but i know a few who know the truth, go engineered, whether it be silestone or solid surface (solid surface would be my choice) based on 3 things, 1) no room for human error in sealing it properly, 2) its completely water, chemical, and stain resistant (there are a couple that can stain it, granite or anything else) and 3)its repairable and easily resurfaced, in 5 years or 10 years if you have scratches or the luster has gone, someone can come in, resand and rebuff and tada, just like the day it was installed

thats my short spill, wish i had more time but i am putting new vinyl siding on my house today, worked on it all day yesterday, today and hopefully finish tommorow but its slow because i am doing it all by myself


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Apr 16 2005, 01:24 PM
> *if i have time later i will go into some differences, for the last 5 years i have sold solid surface, Staron Brand , against people selling granite, granite has quite a few disadvantages, having to seal, cracking, hard to repair if something happens and if the installer is good and doesnt seal properly and reseal again when do, you have a major chance of surface borne diseases, ecoli, sominili(sp) bla bla bla, granite saleman will tell you differently of course but i know a few who know the truth, go engineered, whether it be silestone or solid surface (solid surface would be my choice) based on 3 things, 1) no room for human error in sealing it properly, 2) its completely water, chemical, and stain resistant (there are a couple that can stain it, granite or anything else) and 3)its repairable and easily resurfaced, in 5 years or 10 years if you have scratches or the luster has gone, someone can come in, resand and rebuff and tada, just like the day it was installed
> 
> thats my short spill, wish i had more time but i am putting new vinyl siding on my house today, worked on it all day yesterday, today and hopefully finish tommorow but its slow because i am doing it all by myself
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, Joe.... That is so interesting... of course, now I'm back to square 1 again!!
I have heard the term "solid surface" before... what exactly does that mean?


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

We just went through a remodel this past year and redid the entire kitchen-gutted it and had new cabinets and we did solid slab granit for the counters and granite 12" tiles that matched the slab for the backsplash behind the stove and that wall of cabinets. I love love love my granite. In fact we enjoyed it so much we continued in the bathrooms and are in the middle of doing our master bath and are going to have a solid granite surrond in our tub-shower area because I hate the grout with tile so this will be soooo nice. You will get hooked. We considered so many different types of materials when we did this, I just loved the uniqueness of the granite. Too many of the manufactured stones are consistant in their looks, but I like how the granite has so much character. So that is my two cents worth.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Great I just finished reading the posts and saw Joe's post ugh....don't you hate it when you think you are okay and then you get another opinion of someone who you actually can trust......we have sealed ours so hopefully we will be okay......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Apr 16 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Great I just finished reading the posts and saw Joe's post ugh....don't you hate it when you think you are okay and then you get another opinion of someone who you actually can trust......we have sealed ours so hopefully we will be okay......
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

YES!!! That is exactly why something like this is so frustrating.... I'll think I'll have the answers and then more info comes my way. I still can't get over the gorgeous sheen and beauty of natural granite though. With all the possible choices of materials available though, I know this will be a rather lengthy decision process. It is, after all, a major decision.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 16 2005, 01:31 PM
> *Joe--do you ever stop working?  I am going to hire you to come to my house and motivate my husband.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53288*


[/QUOTE]


Mine needs motivation AND training!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 16 2005, 03:50 AM
> *When we did the counter-top ordering, we got prices on Granite-we needed 52 square-the price I got was 6200. We kept shopping...lol Another was 4700, then 4200....finally, my husband found a granite shop in the Bronx by the Firehouse-3000 and thet INCLUDED the ogee edge. (Most times you have to pay about 40 dollars a linear foot.)*


That's a great price for black galaxy. We are about to put in granite in our new kitchen - we need 48 sqft. Do you have the phone number for the place you used?
I wonder if they would come to Hoboken?

I am a realtor, and we decide all our upgrade based on what we like (obviously) and on re-sale. Here, granite is by far the most sought after product. I would not choose Corian, and I have only ever seen one Silestone cuntertop which I liked and it was the equivalent of Black Galaxy granite. That was gorgeous!

Of course if you plan to stay in your house for a long time you can use whatever you want - have zebra stripes if you want them!  People in Hoboken tend to upgrade homes evey few years so I am always thinking about resale!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 16 2005, 04:50 AM
> *I redid my entire kitchen last summer. My counter is Granite. If you shop around, you can find Granite for a very resonable price-AND it's not really much more than Corian or Silestone, or Zodiac.
> 
> I looked at every material known to man-I couldn;t compare the gloss to granite. My Counter top is "Galaxy"- which is Black with copper flecks. I adore it, and Galaxy never has to be resealed. It is gorgeous-I have cherry cabinets with black glaze and the counter stand out and speaks to people.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Airmid, is there something unique about the Galaxy that makes it not necessary to re-seal it?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my mother said that granite is the best b/c it lasts a lifetime....but who knows LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Very interesting. Now that I read Joe's post I too am back at square one.


----------



## Sage (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Apr 16 2005, 06:49 AM
> *I have Dakota Mahogany Granite (black with reddish, silver, and brown accents) countertops with cherry cabinets with a chocolate glaze.  You wouldn't believe the compliments I get on the granite countertops!  A friend had Corian and regrets it.  It really scratches and needs rebuffed once a year to get scratches out!  Thank goodness I didn't go with that - didn't like the looks of it - I too wanted that shine!  Granite will need sealed once a year but it is really easy to do yourself!  And I cut on mine (no scratches), lay hot pots on it, etc.  I do not baby my countertops!  I've never had anything stain it, but then again we always make sure we seal it once a year (usually on our way out the door for vacation - as it really does stink!).
> 
> I think Aruba Tuba looks awesome with white cabinets!!  It's a dark green and  I have seen this with white cabinets and it is BEAUTIFUL!!  Really a WOW factor!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sage (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi I am also remodeling and spend hours rerearching materials and styles. It can drive u insane! my house is 250 years old and it needs every single thing redone and fixed. I mean everything! I dont know what I was thinking when I bought this place!
I looked at counter granite tops all winter among other things and granite is the most popular choice rt now and the MOST resaleable plus it adds a fantastic value to your kitchen when you move down the road as it will look brand new years from now. If you can afford it it would be the best choice still how much counter top do you really need of this material? really the more the better, but cost wise SOME Granite is better then NO granite. So you dont really have to do the whole kitchen with it unless you just got your trust fund.
I agree with serious shopping around and creative ways to get it. I would hunt down a small miller for it and Hunt hunt hunt to get the best deal before commiting. one thing is a person can even use Tiles, and set them themselves. also using real materials instead of over priced man made things makes a kicthen have that same old fashioned feel alot of us grew up with missing in all these new houses and makeovers. My kitchen needs a complete and total overhaul. I have antique maple floors a disgusting counter top from what looks like 1970 and crazy tiny cubords from the 1930s. Theres NO window and the washer is in view. I have to actually remove a wall and get rid of a while basement staircase to open it up and even possibly a 250 year old brick chimmey that is no longer in use.
I moved in and it seemed the maple floor sometime ago had been sanded down and simply left without a finish for years. It reminds me of a Barn floor. I am waiting for warmer weather to sand it again myself and refinish it ( and Ive never done it before) and I am going to expect satins galore so I am researching stencil and staining possiblities. the walls are horse hair plaster covered with about 100 years of wallpaper and 40 years of layers of paint OVER that. Neat huh?>
I started out looking at Granite tops for a soild old home feel as textures that are natural give a home a solid grounded feeling. Slate tiles naturally found were used in a house I lived in montana years ago. they used marble pieces set into the top of the counter and some wood then used slate as a backplash. they also used sheets of copper hammered in areas around the kitchen. more slate was used as an entry into this massive farmhouse kitchen as steps/. I am using Tiles myself for my new countertop and still looking for granite in a price range I can afford, I do agree its addictive once yo skim your hand over its surface and see the light play over it youre hooked. There IS nothing more elegant! marble is another choice and it was used to roll pie crusts on in the old days which was why u see it in old houses. I am using so many mixed "media" myself, plus so many areas that need work in my house I cant afford to do and heavy luxury remodels at any part of my house. for my Bar breakfast area that will be added in what is now the family sun room after the wall is removed, as it will then be part of the kitchen, I have been looking into using all sort of types of tiles. There is slate marble, terrcotta, soap stone which has neat textures and a neat feel to it, and Mexican painted tiles with a folk type aura. NOTHING beats granite tho!
But I wouldnt order it thru a large home lowes or home depot tho! hunt down the smaller mills! also I was at an auction recently and they had antique marble slabs for sale and someone told me about salvage yards yesterday which sells thinsg from antique houses that were demolished. people can make and its what designers do, anything from anything! The finest designed houses are the ones that when u walk thru youre amazed by the creativity to me! everything we do here is in honor of this house surving 250 years of america history and before we choose anything we ask " will this survive another 100?"
an example is creating backspashes for copper pressed tiles, using antique lights retrung, Im even makign copper mesh and hammered globes myself. I found cheap pressed victorian patterned copper sheets even yesterday for cheap at home depot I am using to cover plaster walls. set in with barn wood timbers.
Backsplashes can be made out of anything and even on ebay you can buy a set of laser printed tiles with famous artwork from around the world printed on them. I brought that up becasue you dont have to be limited when adding luxury to your kitchen by the counter top only if you use a smaller nicer slab of granite in the color you REALLY love, just smaller due to cost then use a bunch of other materials besides the stone for DRama! it will have much more impact. One thing i love is damask victorian sheet wall stencils. you can watercolor the walls and even texture them and use damask or exotic stencils instead of wall paper and hand apply your design in a pattern! an example is I am hunting down rt now information on a hand hammered kitchen BATH tub sink, I saw one for 2,000 that was a copy of a victorian babys bath tub out of hammered copper... and thought maybe I can MAKE that? it would stand up on a low barn wood frame and be like a deep bowl to lean over. a person could add small intense colored granite on either side and maple tops for the rest of the counter, and island of tiles of slate , perhaps, and backspashes of copper centred around a artwork tile masterpiece. with all that, and recycled antiqie salvaged cubords with new finishes I woudl expect to still pay far less then the 6,000 mentioned.
Hope this inspires you a tad


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sage_@Apr 17 2005, 08:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes indeed! Thank you so much for all this info!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sage, there is a fellow on e-bay who does wonderful copper work. His name is Francisco Flores and his store is called Decoarq. I have purchased three copper sinks...my huge hand hammered farm sink, my 18" round bar sink, and another kitchen sink with fish (for a second home). His prices are very reasonable and his sinks are high quality. When I was looking for sinks, my architect showed me the $4000 copper sink in the Water Works catalog. I think I paid $800 for mine delivered. It's at least 35" across and 10" deep. He also does all the Mexican tiles and matching sinks. And he does natural stone sinks too. 

As far as your original floors are concerned, in the 18th Century, floors were left unfinished...so if they are original, you may want to consult a restoration/antiquities specialist before you refinish them. You don't want to ruin their value!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher,
Funny you should have introduced this topic....we've been in Jackson all weekend doing demolition on the condo that we bought for our daughter. It was built in the 70's and needs kitchen and bath redos, as well as paint, floors refinished, carpet, etc. BIG JOB. I've been researching counters too. There is a very good forum on remodeling on HGTV.com. You'll find lots of discussions about materials.

We know that we are only going to own this place 4-5 years, BUT right now the popular wisdom is that installing any solid surface - Corian, Granite, etc. - will be money that can be recovered on the selling end. We saw a show on 2005 Kitchen Trends (on HGTV) and they were using a product called Granite Transformations. www.granitetransformations.com
We are going to use that in the condo because they come in and measure and then fabricate the stuff and it fits right over the old counters. You still can have the undermount sink, etc., but there is no big demolition involved. I currently have ceramic tile counters and I LOVE being able to plop the pots right onto the countertops. That eliminates Corian because they have a fairly low "safe" temperature. Granite Transformations is safe to 575 degrees. It won't crack or chip like Granite can, and it is non porous and doesn't have to be sealed. They sent me a sample and I LOVE it. I've tried burning it, cutting it and etching it with vinegar and lemon - so far nothing is hurting it.

As for price: upgraded lamintate was the base price. Granite Transformations is about twice the price of the highest price laminate with wood edge. Granite was about 30% more than Granite Transformations. I would put slab granite in my house if I was redoing countertops because we'll be in this house for a long time. The Granite Transformations is going to work for us for the condo because there are some issues with the counters being level (which would have to be fixed before slabs could be put down) and we don't want a big demolition and we know we'll only only it fairly short amount of time - more bang for the buck, sort of. We have 6 weeks to get all of this work done. I hope this will be a good compromise for us. 

PS. Saltymalty, since I expect to change to slab granite for my house pretty soon, I have a question. I've read that you can't use bleach on granite. Is that true? I use a bleach solution on everything to eliminate germs. Just curious.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 17 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Sher,
> Funny you should have introduced this topic....we've been in Jackson all weekend doing demolition on the condo that we bought for our daughter.  It was built in the 70's and needs kitchen and bath redos, as well as paint, floors refinished, carpet, etc.  BIG JOB.  I've been researching counters too.  There is a very good forum on remodeling on HGTV.com.  You'll find lots of discussions about materials.
> .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53538*


[/QUOTE]

Wow, thank you so much for all this info..... I've got SO MUCH research to to do now!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You aren't supposed to use bleach on granite, but I do it all the time. I use a diluted solution and rinse afterwards. I have had no problems. I also seal my granite often...usually every three to four months. 

BTW, when you have your countertops installed, make sure to ask for the "cut-outs" from the sink and range (if you have one). You've paid for the granite and the fabricator should not charge you for polishing the edges of the cut-outs. They are handy to have as matching cutting surfaces. I will warn you that they can be heavy. I had the round sink cut-out done for my table top...it's about 16" in diameter and the perfect size for a "hot plate". I have the cut-out from my large kitchen sink as a pasta/pastery board. I use it on my butcher's block table. Also, one thing a fabricator won't tell you...be careful in your stove/range selection. If you have a slide in (meaning it goes all the way to the back wall) you'll save on granite costs because you'll have a 30" space (larger for a larger range) that won't need granite. If you have a drop in range or top mount stove, you'll have to run granite behind the stove top to make up the space between the end of the appliance and the wall. Even though you'll be paying for the full slab, you'll only need a strip a few inches wide. Depending on your granite, your range choice could save you a few hundred dollars.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Does the bleach supposedly discolor the granite? I don't think I could have a surface that I couldn't wipe over with a dilute bleach solution. Its good to know that you are able to use it on yours. Do you reseal the granite yourself, or does someone have to come in and do it?

When we were looking at granite slabs for the condo I found one that I really like for my house. When we're all done in Jackson, I think I'll get started on my own kitchen. I'm really tired of the ceramic tile and the grouts. The Granite Transformation people are meeting us at the condo tomorrow and I'm looking forward to seeing all of their samples. I might have my bathrooms done with that, if I like the look of it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 18 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Does the bleach supposedly discolor the granite?  I don't think I could have a surface that I couldn't wipe over with a dilute bleach solution.  Its good to know that you are able to use it on yours.  Do you reseal the granite yourself, or does someone have to come in and do it?
> 
> When we were looking at granite slabs for the condo I found one that I really like for my house.  When we're all done in Jackson, I think I'll get started on my own kitchen.  I'm really tired of the ceramic tile and the grouts.  The Granite Transformation people are meeting us at the condo tomorrow and I'm looking forward to seeing all of their samples.  I might have my bathrooms done with that, if I like the look of it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I reseal it myself. It's very easy. You wipe the product on and wait a few minutes for it to penetrate. They you wipe off the excess. You have to use a soft cloth, so I buy painter's rags from Home Depot. As far as the bleach is concerned, I don't think it will discolor the granite as the colors in the stone are from its mineral content. I wouldn't use a product designed to eliminate mineral deposits because that will definitely etch and erode the stone. Here, granite is still king when it comes to kitchen countertops. I would really suggest using a very detailed edge treatment. A good fabricator can replicate the edge on crown mouldings, cabinetry, or even a table edge. I have a friend who has a "pie crust" table and her coutertop on the island replicates that edge. It is beautiful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 18 2005, 11:56 AM
> *If you have a drop in range or top mount stove, you'll have to run granite behind the stove top to make up the space between the end of the appliance and the wall.  Even though you'll be paying for the full slab, you'll only need a strip a few inches wide.  Depending on your granite, your range choice could save you a few hundred dollars.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53728*


[/QUOTE]

I am so glad you mentioned that about the cutouts for a range. My range is a drop in... It does not have legs. A free standing stove was "out" when I was choosing a stove in 1992... now they are "in". Go figure. So, I do have that piece of countertop behind the stove... Oh dear... that is awful!! I sure hope Ms. Magnolia likes the Granite Transformations because that might be easier (and cheaper) for me. This thing is getting more complicated .....

Thanks so much, all, .... because I have learned sooo much!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 18 2005, 12:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad you mentioned that about the cutouts for a range. My range is a drop in... It does not have legs. A free standing stove was "out" when I was choosing a stove in 1992... now they are "in". Go figure. So, I do have that piece of countertop behind the stove... Oh dear... that is awful!! I sure hope Ms. Magnolia likes the Granite Transformations because that might be easier (and cheaper) for me. This thing is getting more complicated .....

Thanks so much, all, .... because I have learned sooo much!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53750
[/B][/QUOTE]
Depending on your stove top, you might be able to have a filler put in that space. Some appliance manufacturers make them to fit their units. I would talk to a fabricator and make sure that they can fill that space. It is possible to have a seam on either side of the stove top with a thin strip behind...but that might dictate which stone you select. For instance, with my granite, the seams wouldn't be that noticable. But for other stones, it might not work. Just make sure to ask.


----------

